

Best Books On The Dotcom Crash? - profgubler

I am reading "The Big Short" which is a great book by Michael Lewis about the subprime mortgage crash and those who bet against it. What are the best books on diagnosing the dotcom crash?
======
JHLewisJr
Dot Con by Cassiday is a good overview. Boo Hoo by by Malstem and all captures
the anti lean development of the time.

